# Grizzly Salmon Oil need to be refrigerated?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Petfooddirect sent me a big container of Grizzly Salmon Oil by mistake. I'm going to go ahead and give it to them, but there's a price tag on the back where it says how you're supposed to store it. Do I need to refrigerate it after opening?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It will last longer in the fridge, but doesn't require refrigeration. If you store it out of the fridge it should be kept somewhere out of direct sunlight.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I figure storing it in the fridge is safer as it will slow down oxidation and it seems to handle refrigeration quite well


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you very much. I'll put it in the fridge then.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

We've been using Grizzly Salmon oil on our dogs for 4 years. We used to leave opened bottles out, one bottle went rancid in the summer (it was a 64 oz bottle). From then on, we refrigerated all opened bottles (and went with 32 oz bottles instead), all unopened bottles are stored in a cool place. Never had any problem since.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I put mine in the fridge. I know it can be left out at room temp but the thought makes my stomach turn!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

How long would you guys say it is okay to refrigerate this stuff? 
(if it all weren't used up before it expires/goes bad)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would trust your nose. When it goes (I left a small amount in and forgot it) it will let you know. I won't stink up the fridge but the odor will change from almost nothing to an odor that reminds me of oil paint (for art stuff).


----------

